# Merefield Culvert, Leicestershire - July '13



## KM Punk (May 5, 2015)

Merefield Culvert goes under an embankment on the Great Northern Railway south of John O'Gaunt Station and Viaduct and a quarter of a mile from Merefield. The brook flows in at the Eastern Portal, which is one portal then flows out the two western portals with a junction close to the eastern portal. It was built when at Railway was under construction in 1877/78. It has interesting masonry as the sides and floor are brick, but the ceiling is a sandstone like rock.

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





Cheers for Looking​


----------



## UrbanX (May 5, 2015)

Nice one, I do like a good culvert! 
Thanks for sharing your ace photos!


----------

